# Garden Route Info



## sonny7145 (Apr 3, 2006)

Can anyone give me the approximate driving time from Capetown to Wilderness on the Garden Route?  

Any must sees alone the way?  

Thanks,  Sonny


----------



## David (Apr 3, 2006)

It's about 300 miles, on a good road.


----------



## Faith (Apr 15, 2006)

It's about 5 hours.

Faith


----------

